

Senator Marco Rubio drops support for PIPA - guelo
https://www.facebook.com/SenatorMarcoRubio/posts/340889625936408

======
RexRollman
"Earlier this year, this bill passed the Senate Judiciary Committee
unanimously and without controversy."

Could that be because the Tech industry was pretty much excluded from the
committee hearings?

~~~
dlokshin
Hence the next sentence:

"Since then, we've heard legitimate concerns about the impact the bill could
have on access to the Internet and about a potentially unreasonable expansion
of the federal government's power to impact the Internet. Congress should
listen and avoid rushing through a bill that could have many unintended
consequences."

------
blhack
>much of it occurring overseas through rogue websites in China.

What?

I'm seeing the rhetoric here quickly shifting to "overseas", we're trying to
stop "overseas" piracy.

That is _so_ ill-defined. Does overseas mean it's hosted overseas? That it
transits through overseas? That the founders are located overseas? The
registrar? What if it's on a CDN? What if its a US based company that has
datacenters overseas? What if it's a UK company that has US based datacenters?

What does that even mean?

~~~
bittermang
Make no mistake. The entire site blocking mechanism of this legislation was
always intended to target foreign websites. The broad overreaching scope that
ignores due process and the DNS provisions, the part everyone has been mad and
vocal about are the products of this. But the intent has always been to stop
foreign sites.

The Pirate Bay has been the slipperiest fish to tangle with. Every attempt
they have made to stop or block it, including alleged manipulation and
influence of Swedish courts and law have failed. Because it's a foreign
website and we have no jurisdiction over it. So they crafted this law with the
intent to have the ability to block Americans from viewing it within America.
The way it's worded, it's able to block anything else, too.

So since the outcry and the backlash, they have shifted their narrative to
explicitly spotlight those dirty evil foreign interests. But I don't believe
for a second that it was never the original goal.

~~~
nkassis
I don't get why they haven't gotten their DNS name seized by ICE yet
considering it's a .org

~~~
adestefan
Because ICE has no jurisdiction. All of the ICE take downs are only for sites
that sell physical goods (bootlegs, counterfeits, etc.) to people in the
States.

~~~
kevingadd
Other than the rap music blogs, right?

~~~
dedward
and gambling sites..... dont forget them.

------
icebraining
_Fight the Online Theft of American Ideas_

So copyright is supposed to protect _ideas_ now? And here I thought it was to
protect actual works.

------
Bobby_Tables
Why do I have the feeling that he's still going to vote for it when it hits
the floor?

~~~
swah
Because he is a Republican.

~~~
JeremyBanks
PIPA was introduced by a Democrat, SOPA by a Republican, and both have wide
bipartisan support.

~~~
tsotha
Gettin' paid seems to have wide bipartisan support.

------
dundun
Roy Blunt, Senator from Missouri, has also dropped support:
<https://twitter.com/#!/RoyBlunt/status/159698998578524160>

Politicians are getting the message (which to them, may just be that dropping
support is a quick and easy way to gain popularity with its younger
constituents)

------
cleverjake
"Therefore, I have decided to withdraw my support for the Protect IP Act"

PIPA, not SOPA

~~~
jandrewrogers
PIPA is the Senate version of the bill and Rubio is a Senator. He does not
have a vote on SOPA. If both passed then they would need to be reconciled into
a single bill.

~~~
jgeralnik
The original title of the post said SOPA, he was just correcting it.

------
drivingmenuts
How many of them will drop support because it's the right thing to do vs. the
political thing to do?

This will crop up again unless we can get more viciously ethical people
representing us.

~~~
tsantero
> How many of them will drop support because it's the right thing to do vs.
> the political thing to do?

Hopefully the same number who initiated support because it was the political
thing to do in the first place.

The better question to ask: who in congress has both _read_ and _understand_
the implications of the bills? I'm inclined to think that number is
ridiculously small.

------
camiller
Lee Terry (R-NE) and Benjamin Quayle (R-AZ) drop support for SOPA

[https://www.pcworld.com/article/248336/two_sopa_cosponsors_d...](https://www.pcworld.com/article/248336/two_sopa_cosponsors_drop_support_for_bill.html)

------
TyroneP
I think he realized how ridiculous Sen.Harry Reid is saying that this bill is
all about jobs when in fact the one sector that will mostly affected by this
is tech. which is known for creating jobs

